# Hello



## Ricki (May 25, 2012)

Hello all nice to be a member here I've been reading on here and so much info 
thanks you lot


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2012)

Ricki, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (May 25, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## 12mbl (May 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (May 25, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM. There is alot of good info to absorb on here.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 28, 2012)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 29, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

welcome


----------

